# Fleet enema dosing question



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi guys.. Ive been browsing and i cant seem to find how to dose Fleet enema in my 50gal. tank. its my first time to dose phosphates so any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

gooey there are tons of hits if you use the search function for fleet enema, too many to list here. I am sure you will find the information you are looking for by browsing those threads.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is one thread that I started a year ago: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-fertilizing/27545-phosphate-fleet-enema.html


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

hoppy-thanks for the information. really appreciate it.


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

zig- thanks


----------

